# livinglifetothefull.com



## mulder (May 8, 2005)

Hey, havn't been here for a long time, thought it was best to not come here often so that I wasn't keeping my mind on things. Anyway....

I went to the doctors the other day, and he mentioned the following website

http://www.livinglifetothefull.com/

It's a FREE online CBT course, so if you havn't got the cash to get CBT from a therapist, you could try this course. It's a lot of looking at a webpage / pdf file and listening to the author on Windows Media from what I've done so far, but seems ok 

Sorry if this is a repost by the way, just thought it would be useful to share the link.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeah my CB therapist told me about this site back in 2005, although I'm too bone idle to use it... lol... because It's not like I have to read anything so I can't use my dyslexia as an excuse this time round.

I would highly recommend every one to at lease take a look at it, It might help *Eric* as well.

Cheers Mulder.


----------

